# Can't connect to printer using directory but can manually connect?



## chads111277 (May 9, 2012)

I have a 2003 Domain, shared printers on from that server but it is NOT a full print server so no print management. The printers are shared and I can browse to them and right-click and connect fine. However, if I attempt to use the add printer wizard, Network, directory, I get the Windows cannot Connect to the printer. Make Sure that you have typed the name correctly, & that the printer is connected to the network error like the entries in AD are stale. So I unchecked the "list in directory" box in the share tab on each printer, they left the directory, then I rechecked the box, they came back up, but same issue? Any ideas? I have searched everywhere for this specific issue.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not just add the print server role to the server? It may be a security issue if you are just sharing them. Add the authenticated users group to the printers security and share tab


----------

